# New to Fly Fishing



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay Guys/Gals, Just bought a T.F.O. 9wt rod and equiped it with a Sage 1600. Rigged and ready. I used to Crack a Long Whip Years back and have found Slinging Flys is alot like Cracking a Long Bull Whip. And for a Beginner doing okay. Question is: Why would one want a 4-piece rod instead of a 2 peice rod?
The 4-piece is more expensive, more to put together,more to align, more to take apart, more to put away. any thoughts?


----------



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

try taking a 2 piece on a plane.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

4-piece absolutely, for travel as noted, but also to fit better just about anywhere. I wouldn't buy a 2-piece again. I'd also avoid the 3-piece rods. They do okay for traveling, but you can't take them apart "in half", like you can with a 4-piece rod.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*THANKS*

Makes sense guys.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I used to worry about it too, but I don't pay it any attention now. A new rod will be tight where all the sections go together as to allow for wear over time.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Years ago, some believed the performance on a fly rod suffered as a 4 piece vs 2 piece. 

With today's rods, their is no cause for any such concern. Myself, I'll never buy a 2 piece rod again, ever. If you travel via commercial air, 4 piece is the only way to go. For storage and general handling 4 piece is the way to go, even if you never travel by air...and if you ever want to sell it...well 2 piece do not sell well.


----------

